# Benign reactive cellular changes



## Beany011178 (Feb 17, 2011)

What diagnosis does everyone use when pap report states "benign reactive cellular changes"?


----------



## bonzaibex (Feb 17, 2011)

Is it considered an abnormal pap?  If so, look at 795.00.  That's the only suggestion I've got right now...

Becky, CPC


----------



## Beany011178 (Feb 18, 2011)

Not really considered abnormal since the physician sends a letter to the patient stating that their pap was normal.  

Thank you though.
Jill


----------

